#ubuntu-website 2008-08-05
<boredandblogging> newz2000: just saw your email
<boredandblogging> gonna take a look at it right now
<emunkki> anyone with kubuntu II screenshot?
<newz2000> hi emunkki: what is it you're looking for?
<emunkki> was looking for a screenshot
<emunkki> not any more
<emunkki> thanks anyway
<Volans> Hi all, newz2000 if you have some time take a look at bug 254970 . I can confirm that there is something strange with the search engine but I don't know how it is configured so I can't say if is a bug or not...
<ubot3> Malone bug 254970 in ubuntu-website "Searching for "system requirements" goes directly to irrelevant page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254970
<newz2000> ok, I know about that one. I purchased a google business custom search engine to replace it but haven't put it in yet - it's in my todo list for this week.
<Volans> ah ok, good... if I can ask... why business?
<newz2000> Volans: the business lets us remove the ads
<Volans> uh... you **want** the ads in the start page but not in the result page?
<newz2000> funny huh?
<newz2000> :-)
<Volans> yeah!!!
<Volans> but Ubuntu can be trated as a no-profit organisation?
<newz2000> hmm - interesting thought
<Volans> because in this case you can ask google to not show the ads... there is an option in the custon google search
<Volans> s/custon/custom/
<Volans> management panel
<newz2000> I remember seeing it now that you mention it - I don't know if we're classified as a non-profit org, I'll have to check.
<Volans> and in any cases if you use the ajax method to display the search results there isn't any ads... but you need JS to make searches..
<newz2000> I don't like the ajax search
<newz2000> it feels weird
<newz2000> I prefer an experience as similar to google's as possible
<Volans> obviously no news for the other task... right?
<Volans> ;)
<newz2000> I composed a long email last night and sent to a friend for review
<newz2000> he said I wrote too long of an email so I'm revising it this morning
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> anyway, I'm ready to kick stuff off on the feature tour
<newz2000> the start page is bogged down by legal stuff between canonical/mozilla
<Volans> damn...
<Volans> (for the start page)
<newz2000> yeah
<Volans> (and for legal stuff... same as license stuff)
<Volans> I have to go now... come back later...
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-06
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hello qense
<vadi2> The wiki is dead... is that known?
<jpds> He left, but the wiki was down for an upgrade, back up now.
<vbabiy> newz2000: You around?
<newz2000> vbabiy: hey
<vbabiy> newz2000: how are you? Sorry I haven't been around much I been dead busy with work..
<newz2000> I know how it goes... I'm good here.
<newz2000> how are you? Hopefully recovered from the hustle and bustle
<vbabiy> Yeah, I want to start with a new design on of the feature tour
<newz2000> oh, cool
<newz2000> I have composed and had gerry review an email about the project
<vbabiy> which project?
<newz2000> the feature tour
<newz2000> no one else wanted to lead it
<newz2000> do you?
<newz2000> actually, let me step back...
<newz2000> tell me what you were thinking... I'm eager to hear
<vbabiy> about the feature tour
<vbabiy> ?
<newz2000> yes
<vbabiy> Well for one thing I think that for this part we should break away from the stander ubuntu look and feel page.
<vbabiy> So when someone comes to the page they will now something changed
 * newz2000 is listening
<vbabiy> its not the old ubuntu
<vbabiy> I am bounce a few ideas around my head. I have to make prototypes and show everyone. see if any of them stick
<newz2000> well, my concern is that users should still feel they're on an Ubuntu site. it doesn't have to look exactly but there should be some resemblence I think. I'm flexible though if its really necessary.
<emunkki> regarding the conversation, have you already seen my latest kubuntu-website mockup?
<vbabiy> emunkki: no can you post the url
<emunkki> sure
<emunkki> http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/kubuntu_startpage_mockup_5.png
<newz2000> emunkki: looks sharp, have you met ryanakca yet?
<emunkki> newz2000, yes, he's the one who asked me for graphics
<newz2000> emunkki: I don't suppose I could convince you not to use the ubuntu title font could I?
 * newz2000 isn't partial to that font
<emunkki> sure, no problem
<emunkki> or course we'll use it on the title
<newz2000> A font that compliments it nicely, though non-free, is Arial Rounded MT Bold
<emunkki> but not necessarily in other elements
<newz2000> precisely
<emunkki> i have some non-free fonts also which we might use
<emunkki> though on an oss project i think using free fonts would be more appropriate
<vbabiy> emunkki: that is a nice design
<newz2000> its my personal opinion, but the title font has some funny chars like m and w that annoy me. :-/
<emunkki> vbabiy, thanks
<emunkki> newz2000, definately :)
<emunkki> would you like to apadt that design to ubuntu also?
<newz2000> emunkki: so is this a design just for the homepage or would it be used on interior pages?
<emunkki> this specific is mainly for the offline start page
<emunkki> or sth
<newz2000> oooh
<newz2000> sharp
<emunkki> i'm not actually all clear on all this
<newz2000> I'd consider using something like this for the 8.10 start page
<newz2000> (for ubuntu)
<emunkki> but that design might be adapted to the website also
<emunkki> newz2000, do you want me to make one ubuntu-flavoured?
<vbabiy> emunkki: are you doing this all in Inkscape?
<emunkki> vbabiy, photoshop
<newz2000> emunkki: if you want to, yes, but realize that the start page project is bogged down in legal discussions at the moment and there may be no fruit from your labour
<newz2000> but I like it a lot
<emunkki> newz2000, well you can ping me later again
<emunkki> it won't take a lot of time to do it anyway
<vbabiy> newz2000: do we have anther meeting planed yet?
<newz2000> no
<newz2000> the big topic needing discussed is the strt page which is stalled
<vbabiy> newz2000: I guess I should go back and read the mailing list.
<newz2000> no, sorry, its not been discussed there
<newz2000> but the feature tour is still on, and I'm itching to see it move forward
<newz2000> I have an email asking for someone to step up and take the leadership role for that work
<vbabiy> newz2000: whats going on with the start page?
<emunkki> newz2000, is there anybody working on it?
<newz2000> regarding the start page, moz, google and canonical (not me) are discussing the legal/trademark implications
<newz2000> so that will probably wait until the last min
<vbabiy> o okay
<newz2000> emunkki: do you mean start page or feature tour
<emunkki> newz2000, either one
<newz2000> start page - no, feature tour, not really but I'd like to see that change very soon
<newz2000> vbabiy just pinged me about that actually
<emunkki> ok
<emunkki> vbabiy, if you need some help, you can ping me
<newz2000> if you guys want to discuss it now we can
<emunkki> how cooperative are the ubuntu/kubuntu teams?
<emunkki> in terms of websites etc
<vbabiy> emunkki: we only have one mockup on the wiki. It would be nice to get some more.
<newz2000> emunkki: regarding cooperative, we've been getting more and more
<newz2000> ryanakca and I have been communicating for several months trying to get the kubuntu site moved over to drupal
<emunkki> >__<
<vbabiy> newz2000: do we have any idea on when the tehem will finalized
<emunkki> fyi, i hate drupal
<newz2000> there are better, there are worse
<newz2000> vbabiy: which theme?
<newz2000> oh
<newz2000> desktop theme
<vbabiy> newz2000: yeah
<newz2000> no, probably about 3 days after the artwork deadline. :)
<emunkki> does that deadline concern websites?
<vbabiy> end of the month
<newz2000> end of sept I think isn't it vbabiy? (25th)
<newz2000> emunkki: yes and no
<emunkki> ok...
<newz2000> the feature tour is some code + some content
<vbabiy> newz2000: yeah
<emunkki> anyway i was about to suggest that let's just coop with all the start pages etc
<newz2000> content is highly dependent on the theme
<vbabiy> I only look at the first dead line
<newz2000> emunkki: I'm up for that
<emunkki> if there's no epic war between kub/ub
<emunkki> that sounds the most logical
<newz2000> synergy is good
<emunkki> what about xubuntu team?
<emunkki> or the other ones
<newz2000> I have very little communication with them
<newz2000> I do have good communication with edubuntu
<newz2000> edubuntu releases in sync with ubuntu/kubuntu so that's the critical one
<emunkki> just invite them in
<emunkki> i might want to take in xubuntu also, as i'm personally a kubuntu user
<emunkki> GNAH
<emunkki> i mean a xubuntu user
<emunkki> of course
<emunkki> duh
<newz2000> :-)
 * emunkki bangs his head against the wall
<newz2000> vbabiy: looking at your mockup now
<newz2000> I think I agree that breaking out of the ubuntu shell is a good idea
<vbabiy> newz2000: I think you have seen that one
<vbabiy> yea, I think its time for something new
<emunkki> i'd suggest that we should build a "way" that all the *ubuntu distros could walk
<newz2000> I was thinking it would be good to limit vertical scrolling on a 768px high screen
<newz2000> (for the feature tour)
<emunkki> and does not resemble any distribution too much
<newz2000> emunkki: distros or distro websites?
<emunkki> but is somehow in between
<emunkki> distro websites :)
<newz2000> I'm cool with that but we also have to leave room for the distinctive styling represented by each desktop. kubuntu's gloss, edubuntu's bright colors, ubuntu's earthy look
<emunkki> because i feel strongly that *ubuntu is a big phenomenon
<emunkki> not concerning only one distro
<emunkki> but all of them
<emunkki> so it feels a bit awkward when you see a lot of different websites
<emunkki> of course styling would be like the distro itself
<emunkki> but also such that you can link it to the other *ubuntu distro websites
<newz2000> mind if we talk about the mockup vbaby made?
<emunkki> could we have a meeting about all this?
<emunkki> sure
<newz2000> (lets wait and see if vbabiy is up for it)
<emunkki> yeah
<newz2000> emunkki: I'm up for a meeting but I'd like to have a plan for a clear goal... exactly what do we gain by doing it?
<vbabiy> newz2000: I am
<newz2000> cool
<emunkki> newz2000, putting up coop
<emunkki> and synergy
<newz2000> so I'm looking at your colorful mockup at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/IntrepidFeatureTour
 * emunkki too
<emunkki> i think it's good, but it's also quite "big"
<newz2000> it looks good, bright and colorful screenshots
<newz2000> bigness is one thing I wanted to mention
<emunkki> and somehow it resembles me more of kubuntu than ubuntu (for what comes to the comment newz2000 said a while ago)
<newz2000> the most important part is the screenshots, so I think it would be good to make that bigger
<emunkki> (distinctive styling)
<newz2000> which implies making the right nav less so
<emunkki> fd
<vbabiy> yeah the nav is way to big
<emunkki> we might modify the display to have left/right buttons
<newz2000> regarding the display, we did it last time, I think we need something new
<emunkki> and by clicking them you would get prev/next screenshot
<vbabiy> I think that should be 75% of the current size or less
<emunkki> aha ok
<newz2000> (imho)
<emunkki> i think the reflect of the display is too tall
<emunkki> (taking too much screen space)
<vbabiy> I think we should drop the screen thing
<emunkki> that might be one solution
<emunkki> especially if we're using it on the start page also
<newz2000> so here's a radical and possibly unachievable idea
<newz2000> if we targeted 800 - 850px width (including margin)
<newz2000> get a nice big screenshot and some way to learn about the ss and navigate to more screens
<newz2000> and not need to scroll on a 768px high screen
<newz2000> (browser window maximized at 1024x768)
<emunkki> ...or just make it scalable
<newz2000> hmm... interesting thought
<emunkki> can be easily done with css
<newz2000> vbabiy: thoughts?
<emunkki> because the complete bg doesn't need to show up
<emunkki> just choose one where it doesn't matter
<vbabiy> newz2000: but we would have to use full screen shot for that
<newz2000> what do you mean by full screenshot?
<vbabiy> full screen
<emunkki> why not overlay all the other elements?
<emunkki> like icons on the desktop
<emunkki> can be easily overlaid
<emunkki> and made clickable
<newz2000> I'm not opposed but caution needed not to get too clever
<vbabiy> emunkki: I like were you ar going
<emunkki> and so you could learn about *ubuntu by seeing ubuntu "work"
<vbabiy> emunkki: that is lot of work to get done in the time we have :)
<newz2000> ﻿﻿﻿something a lot of people do wrong is that think screenshots have to be this square or rectangle of the screen exactly as they see it on the computer
<newz2000> you don't have to do that
<newz2000> instead the screenshot should show just what you want people to see without distracting them with other parts
<vbabiy> newz2000: I agree with you here I think we should go to more application screen shot then full background screen shots
<newz2000> right
<newz2000> one full desktop screenshot max
<vbabiy> Hey guys sorry I got to run, I am so sorry I forgot I have to be in a meeting
<vbabiy> :)
<newz2000> no prob
<vbabiy> sorry
<newz2000> ping me when you have some time
<emunkki> anyway if we're going to detailed shots, then i think my idea wouldn't work as i thought it
<newz2000> check this out, but make sure the background image loads before you do anything...
<newz2000> http://digitarald.de/playground/fly-over-background/
<emunkki> ok, that's possible
<emunkki> does it work in IE?
<newz2000> yes
<emunkki> ok
<emunkki> might just work
<emunkki> though...
<emunkki> i just wonder
<emunkki> if we're going to show completely different features
<newz2000> just inspiration, we don't need that and probably shouldn't use it just like that
<emunkki> so how we're going to fit all of them in a same screenshot
<newz2000> I tried... its not possible without a gigantic image
<newz2000> but imagine this...
<newz2000> a filmstrip/powerpoint combo
<emunkki> i think that would work if we had one image per section
<newz2000> only goes in two dimensions
<newz2000> (left/right for example)
<emunkki> yes
<newz2000> directions, not dimensions
<emunkki> yes
<newz2000> could use tiling like with google maps to get more data in there without having to load one incredibly slow image
<emunkki> yes, possibly
<emunkki> but still i wonder how would that work
<emunkki> even with a gigantic shot loaded in parts
<newz2000> it does not have to look like one huge image...
<newz2000> especially if we're showing closeups of the parts
<emunkki> wouldn't it look a bit odd if you're just having an another screen and another screen...
<newz2000> imagine a power point presentation...
<emunkki> yes...
<newz2000> let me see if I can mock it up real quick
<emunkki> imho still, if we use for example that script, id look stupid when the photo is scrolling
<newz2000> that's just inpsiration
<emunkki> *it's
<emunkki> *it'd
<emunkki> gosh
<newz2000> hey, half the people I talk to have english as second language, so its no sweat
<emunkki> sure, but that was not lack of english skills but a typo :P
<newz2000> I can't mock it up easily
<emunkki> hehe
<newz2000> but thinking of a filmstrip...
<newz2000> there's that black line between the pieces
<emunkki> yes
<newz2000> I'd like to see something more thanjust a simple fade personally, something that makes people say wow
<newz2000> however caution needed not to go overboard
<emunkki> like a moving one?
<emunkki> but only in left/right directions?
<newz2000> yes
<emunkki> ok
<emunkki> i can make a mockup if you point me to a few (good) screenshots
<newz2000> you can grab some off of a past tour...
 * newz2000 grabs links
<newz2000> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/screenshots-710
<emunkki> ok thanks
<emunkki> newz2000, http://emonk.fi/work/ubuntu/feature_tour_filmstrip_mockup.png
<newz2000> ooh, that looks good
<newz2000> better than I was imagining
<emunkki> ha ;)
<emunkki> we might also make the shots a bit opaque
<emunkki> and the strip too
<emunkki> as they are in real life, too
<newz2000> they're not opaque now?
<emunkki> no
<emunkki> only overlaid
<newz2000> so lets take it to the next step...
<emunkki> just a moment
<newz2000> ok
<emunkki> hmm
<emunkki> is there a copy of the bg
<emunkki> found!
<emunkki> file:///home/knome/Stuff/feature_tour_filmstrip_mockup_2.png
<emunkki> errr
<emunkki> newz2000, http://emonk.fi/work/ubuntu/feature_tour_filmstrip_mockup_2.png
<emunkki> i don't know what happened as i really didn't paste the file url
<newz2000> oh, I see
<emunkki> but the http url in a wrong chan :D
<newz2000> that is elegant
<newz2000> so here's my thought...
<newz2000> ﻿﻿﻿﻿the fimstrip does not need to be so prominent... keeping the top and bottom about the same height (looks like 45px) but making the images much higher (about 450px high, 600px wide)
<newz2000> so the strip will be very wide
<newz2000> and you really only see one image at a time
<newz2000> that is where the scrolling comes in
<emunkki> ok
<emunkki> want a screenshot?
<emunkki> i mean, mockup;)
<newz2000> no, that's ok
<newz2000> if you can picture it in your mind
<newz2000> the "next" arrow causes the strip to slide to the left so that the next screenshot is in view
<emunkki> sure
<newz2000> so like that fly by, the screenshots scroll smoothly from next to next
<emunkki> but maybe the next and prev shots will be shown at least partly?
<newz2000> yeah
<emunkki> THAT'd be cool+elegant
<newz2000> that actually leads to another intersting idea that could be cool if done
<emunkki> tell me?
<newz2000> imagine a title for each screenshot shown overlaid on the screenshot
<newz2000> instead of sliding out at the same speed as the screenshot
<newz2000> it could slide out at a different speed, giving a sort of parallax scrolling effect
<emunkki> hmm..
<newz2000> so to the right you'd see a little bit of the next screenshot and possibly its title
<newz2000> I may be picturing something impossible
<newz2000> I do that often
<newz2000> My artist friends say their challenge is coming up with good ideas... I tell them my challenge is not coming up with the ideas but figuring out how to actually do them. :-)
<emunkki> hehe
<newz2000> so with 6 screenshots in a strip the image will be big...
<newz2000> and therefore tiling may be necessary
<newz2000> does this idea sound promising or does it sound like it'd be hard to make it attractive enough?
<emunkki> i just wonder about the picture
<emunkki> would the bg have to be attached?
<emunkki> so it wouldn't move as the images move?
<newz2000> I don't think it would be good to attach the background to the image
<newz2000> as a matter of fact, the filmstrip could be a bg image too using css
<newz2000> and really there doesn't need to be a bg or a filmstrip
<newz2000> :-)
<emunkki> lol
<newz2000> I was actually being figurative originally when referring to the filmstrip so that you could visualize how images could be lined up side by side without feeling like they needed to connect
<newz2000> but the filmstrip looks good
<newz2000> the images could have a little opacity applied to them using css so that when the scrolled over the background you could see through them
<emunkki> yes
<newz2000> so taking the film idea further...
<newz2000> imagine the top and bottom of the strip being separate from the images and the dividers
<newz2000> and even as the picture slides in from the left the top and bottom keep moving to give you the sense of watching an old film movie (like at the beginning when the leaders start)
<emunkki> hmm
<newz2000> maybe a few quick flashes of a scratch would zip across
<emunkki> yeah maybe :)
<newz2000> eh
<emunkki> but the scratches should be over the imgs ;))
<newz2000> right
<emunkki> otherwise they wouldn't look so good
<newz2000> si, I don't have strong feelings about this, I'm just pushing for something really visually exciting to look at
<newz2000> si = so
<emunkki> that would be exciting, yes
<emunkki> but who would code it?
<emunkki> starts to sound we'd be better of to do it with flash
<newz2000> there are two people on the list who know mootools who offered to help
<newz2000> (mootools is the effects library used on that flyby)
<emunkki> yeah
<emunkki> also...
<emunkki> (bringing the idea further)
<emunkki> (and easying it)
<emunkki> we might just make an "intro"
<emunkki> with the old filmstrip and scratches
<emunkki> with OLD screenshots
<newz2000> oh, clever
<emunkki> and then BANG out the new, with perfect, no-scracth filmstrip
<newz2000> it would have to be fast, zip by
<emunkki> of course the old screenshots would have to be grayish
<emunkki> and the new ones shiny
<newz2000> oh yeah
<emunkki> yes, just a zip by and the "bang" could be that the filmstrip went through EVEN faster
<emunkki> and just changing to the new shots
<emunkki> that'd also describe the timeline of development
<newz2000> so mootools can do this, we'd have to test on slower machines and slower networks to ensure it works ok
<emunkki> yes
<newz2000> emunkki: what do you think, does this sound like something you'd want to help out with and something that would produce an exciting result?
<emunkki> i can help out, but i can't a lot of js
<emunkki> and definately is worth at least trying out
<newz2000> don't sweat the js
<emunkki> we can just put up a quick prototype, can't we?
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> ﻿ok, I'll talk to vbabiy, he wants to help out really bad I think. I'll also see if I can recruit some js help.
<newz2000> I'll bet this is big enough that we can get several people contributing meaninfully
<newz2000> I think I better call it quits for a bit and get some dinner
<emunkki> i'm soon ready for ZZZ ;)
<newz2000> ok, nice meeting you emunkki. I'll catch you later.
<emunkki> you too
<emunkki> let's talk about the coop of the websites later also
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-07
<emunkki> vbabiy, http://emonk.fi/work/ubuntu/feature_tour_filmstrip_mockup_2.png
<emunkki> vbabiy, we decided to put up something like that
<emunkki> we'll talk more later
<emunkki> will watch a movie and then sleep
<vbabiy> emunkki: I do like it so far
<vbabiy> Sorry I had to leave
<emunkki> yeah np :)
<vbabiy> Yeah, maybe we can talk tom
<emunkki> sure
<emunkki> i'll be back in maybe 12 hours
<qense> What the heck is going on with the wiki? It's terribly slow.
<qense> I'm getting 111 errors and POST mistakes
<newz2000> qense: can you paste an error or a screenshot of it?
<nand> qense: there was a new version put online
<newz2000> oh really?
<nand> didn't know?
<qense> ah, that was probably causing it :)
<nand> supposed to be faster, and with some additional features :)
<newz2000> nand: no, I finished the theme for the 1.6 upgrade weeks ago
<newz2000> yes, openid support, plus better spam prevention
<newz2000> unfortunately, major new wiki syntax
<qense> That's why my new page looks malformed!
 * nand hopes he won't have to rewrite a bunch of them
<newz2000> the migration process was supposed to deal with that, but if you put your page in after the migration then it would certainly cause a prob
<newz2000> I'm hoping that once the wiki settles from the upgrade creating/editing is faster. It used to be so slow because of the way it checked for subscribed users
<newz2000> oh, search should be much faster now too
<qense> How do you create a link where the clickable text is different from the name of the page you're linking too?
<qense> ["page1|desc"] doesn't work anymore
<newz2000> is there a help below the edit box?
 * newz2000 looks too
<newz2000> oh, right [[  ]]
<newz2000> [[link|text\\
<newz2000> \\ == ]]
<qense> that's solving it
<nand> hey, a small website question: what is the preferred way to handle i18n in a website? Hardcoded? Gettext via some lib?
<nand> and what's the best way to store it concerning performance? DB, included file?
<emunkki> depends on the website
<emunkki> and what you want to achieve
<emunkki> and how often the translations are going to change
<nand> well, the website is brainstorm: there is not so much strings there
<nand> anyone knows how reliable is php-gettext? (not updated since 2006)?
<emunkki> don't know
<emunkki> how high traffic?
<emunkki> basically if you're using db anyway, i'd suggest creating a table
<emunkki> and it's the best for updates
<nand> the advantages with text files (.po) is that some tools exists to edit them easily
<emunkki> nand, i'd prefer db.
<emunkki> nand, especially if you're using db anyway
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-08
<emunkki> hi newz2000
<newz2000> howdy emunkki
<emunkki> i'm trying to get my vmware-mulated windows to shut down >__<
<emunkki> it's SO unresponsive
<emunkki> might be because of vmware as well, but still i think it's windows which causes the most of the problem
<newz2000> have you tried virtualbox?
<emunkki> hmm
<emunkki> nope
<newz2000> it's got this slick "seemless" mode and folder sharing
<newz2000> so that folders in your home directory show as network drives
<newz2000> for me with xp its very responsive
<emunkki> but it's not for 64?
<newz2000> oh, don't know actually
<emunkki> and does it use the devices natively on windows or through linux?
<newz2000> I think you can choose...
<emunkki> ok
<emunkki> because the reason why i need vmware is photoshop working effectively with a wacom tablet
<newz2000> the only problem where I like vmware better is if you're using wifi then you have to use the NAT networking which means you can't run a server
<emunkki> linux can't handle them as good as windows, yet
<newz2000> ah, haven't tried that
<emunkki> photoshop cs2 would run on wine, though :P
<emunkki> just waiting for the better wacom support
<emunkki> anyway, will boot now to get responsive vmware-windows back ->
<newz2000> emunkki: would you be OK with me using your kubuntu start page mockup as part of an email newsletter template for ubuntu/canonical newsletters?
<emunkki> newz2000, sure
<newz2000> cool
<emunkki> newz2000, if you want, you can put my name there
<emunkki> newz2000, Pasi Lallinaho // emunkki
<newz2000> would you be ok if I just gave you credit for the idea when communicating with people about the mockup? I'm not sure its appropriate (or desirable for you) to have your name in the emails
<emunkki> yeah that's ok as well
<newz2000> ok, I'll make sure to praise your name when I show it off
<newz2000> :-)
<emunkki> hehe ok ;)
<emunkki> i already got two new commercial projects today :o
<newz2000> is this what you do for a living?
<emunkki> a few people has ASKED my client for my contact information
<emunkki> yes, definately :)
<newz2000> where are you located?
<emunkki> that's why i'm so superior ;))
<emunkki> finlanf
<emunkki> *f=d
<newz2000> dinland?
<newz2000> :-)
<emunkki> lol
<emunkki> i always get typos when i write "finland"
<emunkki> if i don't especially try hard to write it correctly
<emunkki> basically i would be very interested and open for international clients as well...
<emunkki> i might even be able to live abroad for some time
<newz2000> ever thought of moving to Des Moines Iowa USA?
<newz2000> just a bit of an inside joke actually
<emunkki> lol :D
<emunkki> nope
<newz2000> most of the design work I know about is here (in Iowa where I'm at)
<emunkki> let me specify: i would be able to live abroad @europe for some time ;)
<emunkki> really, states are too far away from my life
<emunkki> as is asia
<newz2000> I know how it is actually
<emunkki> though it seems that all the indian webdesigners already work @finland :P
<emunkki> (i see them A LOT when i go to my studies)
<newz2000> you're a student too?
<emunkki> they're working nearby a train station which is along my route to studies
<emunkki> yes
<emunkki> i'm studying to be a youth leader/social worker
<emunkki> that's my another passion, but it has had a bit smaller role in my life for some time already
<newz2000> what does a youth leader in finland do?
<emunkki> well uhmm...
<emunkki> can do a lot ;)
<emunkki> basically just organises happenings
<emunkki> depends on if he/she is working on community/city or parish
<emunkki> actually my title would be "bachelor of social services"
<emunkki> but i'm deepening into young people and that's why i also get the right to work as a youth leader in parishes
<emunkki> and i'm gonna also get a possibility to work as a missionary secretary or sth :P
<emunkki> don't really know what that person does, i've only seen one and he walked around the place all day long looking busy
<emunkki> i never catched him doing anything proper in a year
<newz2000> I've known people like that too
<emunkki> but that's what a lot of people think of us graphic designers also :
<emunkki> :P
<newz2000> gotta find inspiration
<emunkki> yeah
<emunkki> my mother always says that i don't do any proper job
<emunkki> but still my salary is way higher than her
<emunkki> ;)
<emunkki> or earnings to be correct
<emunkki> because salary <<< earnings
<newz2000> I've tried to describe my job to my parents too... my mom kind of gets it but my dad is still pretty clueless
<emunkki> heh
<emunkki> what do you actually do?
<newz2000> I'm the Ubuntu.com webmaster
<emunkki> is your salary a secret?
<newz2000> probably best
<emunkki> :)
<newz2000> but it may not be relevant across countries any how
<emunkki> ywah
<emunkki> w=e
<newz2000> even here in the US Iowa has a pretty low cost of living
<emunkki> yeah, well finland is a pretty expensive country
<emunkki> and euro is a lot stronger than us dollar
<emunkki> at least atm
<emunkki> it's so damn cheap to order cds from there :P
<newz2000> what about shipping?
<emunkki> well, last time i ordered a cd from an amazon marketplace seller:
<emunkki> cd: 3,10 - shipping: 4,40 (in euros)
<emunkki> so that's it's bad side
<emunkki> though cds cost like 20-25 euros here
<newz2000> wow
<emunkki> without shipping, if you order them to your home
<newz2000> if cds cost that much here p2p would be unstoppable
<newz2000> (though it probably is anyway)
<emunkki> well do you think it's stoppable here in finland? ;)
<emunkki> i think there was a research that 80% of the families in finland download illegal material in finland
<newz2000> I meant "no one in the US would buy the CDs"
<emunkki> or was it 60% - but that isn't the actual percent anyway
<emunkki> and that concerns only families, not individual persons
<ryanakca> newz2000: ping, I'll be back on August 28th, family vacation. I might manage to stop by on IRC once or twice.
<newz2000> ryanakca: ok, have fun.
<newz2000> I think I'll be away some of that same time
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-09
<qense> Who is working on the single login for all the Ubuntu websites?
<qense> I'd like to use the same thing for the Ubuntu Wanted site we're working on, is there anything special done, next to adding plain OpenID support?
<jpds> qense: I think you'd just have to add OpenID support to the site.
<qense> OK
<jpds> qense: Otherwise, try consulting #launchpad.
<qense> thx :)
<qense> The Ubuntu wiki redirects you directly to the Launchpad OpenID page when you're logged in there.
<jpds> Just a second, let me see how the REVU code does it.
<qense> ok
<jpds> qense: https://code.launchpad.net/~revu-hackers/revu/trunk
<qense> thank you very much!
<jpds> qense: See the launchpad_login.py file in the source root.
<qense> thx
<jpds> "NCommander" wrote it, should you want to ask him any questions.
<qense> ok
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-10
<qense> hello
<jpds> Hi qense
<emunkki> newz2000, ping
#ubuntu-website 2009-08-03
<SiDi> hi MadsRH
<SiDi> MadsRH: i got the arrows problem fixed, and also the dark grey stripe appearing when scrolling on the slides
<MadsRH> Oh, here :-) I've added more icons. I'll find a link for you
<SiDi> but for the text over icon there's nothing i can do :x
<SiDi> http://filebin.ca/hrsexz/madsrh-layout_fixed.tar.gz
<MadsRH> Okay, so any suggestion for a solution?
<SiDi> btw, most icons have different look and feel, and different sizes
<SiDi> if you put icons slightly more little (like the Help one) it should pass
<MadsRH> right (didn't want to post the link before the upload had finished)
<SiDi> that's not really a "solution", but with the position absolute layout we cant do much
<MadsRH> aka smaller?
<SiDi> yeh, the help one is smaller
<SiDi> and btw, you got gossy / tango-ish / realistic icons melted
<SiDi> you need to keep only 1 kind of icons :P
<MadsRH> +1 I'll look into that
<MadsRH> problem is, we don't know how many letters it takes to describe Open office in Chinese
<MadsRH> so the text might be much longer and still be on top of the icon
<MadsRH> SiDi -> The Tango icons that needs replacement is Empathy and Installer, but what about the ubuntu-logo? Should that be replaced as well?
<SiDi> yeh.
<SiDi> install / accessibility / empathy / ubuntu logo
<SiDi> and maybe even evolution
<SiDi> btw MadsRH, the slide "engine" and the slides are separate things, right ?
<SiDi> i could technically make a package with xubuntu slides ?
<MadsRH> Yes, derivatives might want to do that
<MadsRH> slide "engine"?
<SiDi> i mean the scripts that make it run =p
<SiDi> Do you have some xcf for the current icons and background that i could steal from you ? :)
<MadsRH> Sorry no I don't. Would it be really hard to use SVG?
<SiDi> oh if you have svg its even better :D
<SiDi> i dont like gimp much
<MadsRH> Or perhaps use smaller 128x128 icons?
<SiDi> oh you mean for the slides
<MadsRH> yes
<SiDi> we can use smaller icons yeh, but not too small :)
<SiDi> the problem is that since the icon is put in position absolute i cant make it go "below" the text
<MadsRH> Right now I've scaled a SVG to about 200px, large SVG icons looks really good
<MadsRH> But it would be easier to replace icons? although some slickness is lost
<SiDi> icons of the size of the help one will be ok for all the slides in english
<MadsRH> Okay, we could try that. I'll resize them all, unless we should pursue another solution like standard 128x128 PNG or SVG files for easy replacement
<SiDi> but it wouldnt look sexy :D
<SiDi> could you make an xcf template with a random icon so we know how to obtain the same effect ?
<SiDi> or some instructions, for the opacity of the bottom part, etc
<MadsRH> sure, but I'm not sure how to do this for SVG files.
<knome> SiDi, MadsRH: did you already solve the problem mentioned in the mailing list?
<SiDi> knome: arrows problem is fixed
<MadsRH> knome -> SiDi is currently work on it
<SiDi> text over icon is unfixable without some changes that give non-sexy results when loading new slides
<SiDi> MadsRH: did you receive the file i posted above ?
<knome> okay
<knome> SiDi, tell me if you need help
<SiDi> i need help from the webkit devs :p
<MadsRH> knome -> perhaps I should let the mailing list know that, so no one will waste time looking at it
<SiDi> btw MadsRH wont this use gecko for release ? Or will they REALLY add webkit to the CD just for the slideshow ?
<knome> MadsRH, yeah i suppose so
<MadsRH> SiDi -> I think Webkit is already uploaded to Karmic.
<SiDi> thats crazy
<MadsRH> SiDi -> Yes, I got your file and I'm looking at it now! btw http://files.getdropbox.com/u/175241/images.tar.gz
<MadsRH> not resized yet though!
<MadsRH> SiDi -> and here's tutorial for the reflection http://binnyva.blogspot.com/2006/12/creating-reflections-for-logos-in-gimp.html
<SiDi> thanks
<MadsRH> it doesn't add the shadow, but besides that is how it's done
<SiDi> knome: we do a xubuntu slide show ? :D
<MadsRH> SiDi -> there's also a plugin, but I can make it work! http://code.google.com/p/gimp-reflection/
<knome> SiDi, meh :P
<knome> SiDi, not sure
<MadsRH> SiDi -> Fantastic work! madsrh-layout_fixed looks great. How do I create a new branch?
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> bzr commit -m "Foo"
<SiDi> bzr push lp:~madsrh/+junk/mynewbranch
<MadsRH> okay
<MadsRH> I've never done this. I get: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/mads/".
<SiDi> from inside your branch :)
<SiDi> from inside madsrh_layout
<MadsRH> of course :-[
<SiDi> bzr commit -m "New layout" && bzr push lp:~yourid/+junk/branchname
<MadsRH> SiDi -> I get all kind of errors! :'(
<SiDi> ew
<SiDi> MadsRH: ive got a branch ready but cant push it due to firewall
<SiDi> i'll send it to you via a tarball
<SiDi> whats your LP id ?
<MadsRH> MadsRH
<SiDi> http://filebin.ca/yjyoqq/madsrh-layout.tar.gz
<SiDi> i suppose you never identified to LPso you cant push
<SiDi> http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/mini-tutorial/index.html#publishing-your-branch-with-launchpad MadsRH
<SiDi> do the identification part, then push to launchpad, there are examples of push here
<SiDi> the tarball contains a branch ready to be pushed
<MadsRH> SiDi -> Fantastic! But this will require some time for me (because I'm so stupid). Because I also get bzr: ERROR: https://launchpad.net/%7EMadsRH/%2Bsshkeys is permanently redirected to https://launchpad.net/~madsrh/+sshkeys
<SiDi> when pushing ?
<MadsRH> yes
<SiDi> blargh
<SiDi> i dont know what it means :P
<SiDi> Are you sure you have your private key in this pc ?
<MadsRH> Perhaps I can e-mail the files to Dylan McCall and have him upload it? I do think that would be better
<SiDi> hehe if you want
<SiDi> im gonna take a shower, see you later :)
<MadsRH> SiDi -> Someday I will learn about branches, pushing and pulling
<MadsRH> SiDi -> Thanks again
<SiDi> you're welcome ;)
<MadsRH> Hi. Does anyone know where I can find a SVG version of the Empathy logo in a non-Tango version?
<MadsRH> MadsRH -> I should ask this question in the Artwork channel ;-) Sorry for the noise
#ubuntu-website 2009-08-04
<ryanakca> newz2000: ping, what's the status of the feature tour?
<newz2000> hey ryanakca, nothing yet, I have a meeting one week from today to discuss it w/ the design team
<newz2000> ryanakca: why do you ask?
<ryanakca> newz2000: for the Kubuntu website
<newz2000> ah, ok. The design team is going to help me. We're going to have an "emergency fixes" sprint to fix some things that are important before the complete redesign which can't start until later in the year.
<newz2000> The sprint is the week after next and will encompas three areas of the site, one being the feature tour
<ryanakca> ok, so it'll be done at least a month and a bit before release?
<newz2000> That's the plan
<ryanakca> newz2000: lovely :)
#ubuntu-website 2009-08-05
<knome> newz2000, is there anything to see yet?
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-09
<newz2000> mhall119: if you still need me, give another ping
<mhall119> newz2000: another ping
<newz2000> hey mhall119
<mhall119> just a quick question
<mhall119> ubuntu.com's header and footer use a static width, but the ubuntu-website template puts their backgrounds at 100%
<mhall119> was there a reason for the difference?
<newz2000> I guess they just wanted it to. :-/
<newz2000> They felt it would be more versatile
<mhall119> ok, who is "they"?
<newz2000> Us
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> (in this channel)
<mhall119> do you know if it was a concious decision to deviate from the main website, or just a difference that nobody noticed or cared to fix?
<newz2000> yes, I believe it was a conscious decision
<newz2000> There was a fare amount of discussion on it
<mhall119> ok, then I won't change it back ;)
<mhall119> daker: ^^^ read above
<daker> \o/
<daker> ;)
<daker> what about the .15 release ?
<mhall119> daker: it's waiting on the sysadmins to deploy
<daker> oh cool
<mhall119> the width changes weren't implemented in either loco-directory or light-django-theme, so I'll just discard them
<daker> i am working on a new version :D
<mhall119> of what?
<daker> LD
<daker> mhall119, TOP SECRET
<mhall119> oooh, I can't wait
<daker> \o/
<daker> newz2000, ping
<newz2000> hey
<daker> can we get u.c internalized ?
<newz2000> daker: not high on the priority list
<newz2000> daker: why do you ask?
<daker> newz2000, just a question
<newz2000> it's a lot of work.
<daker> what do you mean by a lot of work ?
<daker> lot of work in internalization or localization ?
<newz2000> the l10n is the part that takes a lot of work
<newz2000> drupal will do the i18n
<daker> ah oki
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-10
<MTecknology> Hey.. I want to take the drupal light theme and base it against the light base theme. There's one itty bitty tiny problem. I was to utilize a really super cool awesome feature. The problem is that I need basically all of the images available to me in a single png (slices) that use transparency.
<MTecknology> I suck horribly at graphics so I was wondering if I could get any help on it
<stas_> MTecknology: i don't think that would be easy, there are images that are used as backgrounds with repetition, for that kind of images you might need css3 and it has no back compatibility with css2
<MTecknology> stas_: I didn't mean for use in display.. I meant something for slices. To be broken apart into separate images. (Saying it even though you took off.)
<mhall119> MTecknology: you just need them all tiled up in a single PNG?
<MTecknology> mhall119: with transparency instead of the color background
<mhall119> I didn't know any of them had a color background...
<mhall119> just dotted.png then?
<MTecknology> h on - lemme go peek
<MTecknology> I could be lost and confused
<mhall119> looks like dotted.png is the only one with a background color
<MTecknology> mhall119: header.png
<MTecknology> and dotted.png
<mhall119> ah, in the bottom of header.png, I didn't notice that
<mhall119> why transparent though?  Do you plan on using a background other than white?
<MTecknology> Ya, I plan on letting the user tweak them some
<mhall119> hmmm...
<mhall119> technically header.png fades to a shade of gray
<MTecknology> it has an orange background though
<MTecknology> I plan on having an official color pallet with a few other pallets that will look nice - then the user can just use a pretty color wheel to change some of those
<MTecknology> unless I'm looking at another image than you
<mhall119> oh....OH!
<mhall119> yeah, that'll require new images
<mhall119> the community website theme is really made to use community colors
<MTecknology> mhall119: I'm looking at light-base-theme. I'm trying to rebase the drupal theme against it and when I do it, I want to add that functionality
<MTecknology> The community colors also come with the licensing which means it can't be used by default by something on drupal.org
<mhall119> I'm not sure how you'd go about doing that...
<mhall119> drupal.org requires a specific license?
<MTecknology> GPLv2/3
<MTecknology> I'm referring to this - http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<MTecknology> According to that - if it's not used on a community or ubuntu related project, it can't use the color pallet - which means it can't be default on d.o
<mhall119> I see
<mhall119> I think that's just for the logo though
<mhall119> newz2000: can you clarify the license for the ubuntu-website code and also for it's images?
<MTecknology> Nuzum mentioned in -meeting that it included the color pallet used on the site
<mhall119> ok, I wasn't there for that
<mhall119> still, launchpad.net needs to have that licensing info added to the project
<newz2000> mhall119: why don't you email to the mailing list and I'll get you a detailed answer that we can link to publicly
<mhall119> newz2000: fabulous idea
<newz2000> I think this is kind of an FAQ and it's probably good for me to stop giving general guidelines and have an official doc
<mhall119> newz2000: launchpad has a section to specify licensing too, it should be added there
<newz2000> good plan
<MTecknology> Either way - I really want to make it so the user can easily change the colors. I'll figure out how to make a base image from the images in light-base-theme
<mhall119> newz2000: sent
<MTecknology> Shouldn't take me more than a few days :P - then I'll learn a lot.
<MTecknology> Does Wordpress have any feature like that?
<MTecknology> Take a default set of colors that are being used, then cache a version with altered colors - including images
<mhall119> MTecknology: I'm not sure
<mhall119> I know the drupal stuff generates images based on a base color
<MTecknology> yup, 5 base colors
<stas_> MTecknology: yes wp can handle that, but i see no need for it so far (old kubrik had that feature by default)
<MTecknology> stas_: oh, The drupal theme isn't based on anything that existed - almost any bugs in it are my fault :P
<stas_> MTecknology: i'm not talking about what it re-uses
<stas_> i mean that a drupal theme is basically a continuation of drupal api/codebase
<stas_> so it should use the same license as original work
<stas_> i remember the thesiswp issue that recently exploded, it was exactly the same topic
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-11
<MTecknology> stas: which issue?
<newz2000> hey stas, check this out: http://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/399 Do you think that will affect the countdown? (no rush to answer)
<stas> newz2000: yes, this will affect the app, but i would like to see what they offer instead
<stas> thanks
<newz2000> stas: cool, I'll keep my eyes open. Remember, everything will be happening a few weeks early this time around, but we'll still be good on time I think.
<stas> ok, nice. i'll start following facebook blog to see what they bring instead of boxes
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-12
<Andre_Gondim> does anyone knows if locoteams allow to use www.ubuntu.com template in locoteam page?
<MTecknology> Andre_Gondim: Check out https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<MTecknology> late yes - oh well
<MTecknology> Trying to rebase this theme is a lot harder than I thought it was going to be.. the underlying theme is quite a whole lot different
<MTecknology> Do any of the other themes handle drop down menus?
<MTecknology> partly because the light-base-theme uses multiple containers. The Drupal one is using one
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-13
<daker> mhall119, ping
<daker> mhall119, some pictures
<daker> http://ubuntuone.com/p/CXr/
<daker> http://ubuntuone.com/p/CXs/
<MTecknology> I got really far with redeisgninng the drupal theme - but now the footer part is kicking my butt. Any of you around for a little bit of help?
<newz2000> are you all ready to start working on the countdown?
<daker> newz2000, i am not designer :D
<newz2000> daker: how about an android widget?
<newz2000> or new ideas for our facebook app
<daker> oki let me think about it
<newz2000> Or at least spread the word. ;-)
<daker> sure
<knome> wp widget :P
<daker> knome, that's a good idea
<newz2000> one good thing, we'll be abolishing the js and using a static <img src="..." />
<knome> yup, and the wp widget is easy
<newz2000> here you go, rt this: http://twitter.com/newz2000/status/21091227111
<Turl> hi newz2000 :)
<Turl> so no more animated banners with js? :(
<newz2000> hey, we can do that again
<newz2000> Turl: ^
<newz2000> I just meant that you don't need js to show the banners, so it should be more compatible.
<Turl> oh, nice
<newz2000> I think it'd be awesome to do an animated banner again
<Turl> if someone does the artwork I can animate it
<Turl> or you can use my old code from http://labs.turl.com.ar/animcount/ or http://labs.turl.com.ar/jauntybanner/banner.htm
<Turl> I like the first more though
<newz2000> yeah, me too
<Turl> newz2000: about https://twitter.com/newz2000/status/20802851618 , you should really try Specto
<newz2000> Turl: what is Specto?
<newz2000> oh
<Turl> a notifier app
<newz2000> I will try it right now
<Turl> it can notify you of whatever - webpage changes, emails, facebook things, processes, new files on a directory, new bzr commits, ...
<Turl> it's really useful
<newz2000> that looks like precisely what I was after
<MTecknology> Anyone really good with CSS?
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-14
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> I'm not sure anybody ever really gets good at css
<mhall119> I think people just get good at hiding the fact that they still use tables for layout
<MTecknology> mhall119: :P
<MTecknology> mhall119: do they?
<mhall119> I do
<MTecknology> I hate tables
<mhall119> MTecknology: http://giveupandusetables.com/
<MTecknology> I try to only use them when they really fit the bill
<MTecknology> lol.. nice
<MTecknology> mhall119: I'm making amazing progress on the rebase finally :D
<mhall119> awesome!
<MTecknology> mhall119: wanna peek?
<stas_> newz2000: ping
<mhall119> MTecknology: screenshot/
<mhall119> ?
<MTecknology> mhall119: staging.profarius.com
<MTecknology> mhall119: I'm working on BG color right now .. so .. that part is broken
<mhall119> coming along
<MTecknology> mhall119: You remember what it looked like?
<MTecknology> I noticed a lot of HTML5 techniques being used in the base theme
<MTecknology> I kind of shyed away from them for compatability
<mhall119> I don't think there's any html5 stuff
<MTecknology> I could be confused too
<mhall119> the <article> stuff is just xhtml and css I think
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> mhall119: so.. ya gonna help me out with this sucker?
<mhall119> drupal?
<MTecknology> CSS stuff
<MTecknology> The Drupal end of it is hammered out
<MTecknology> I added two functions and for cleanliness removed another for this theme
<MTecknology> s/this theme/the rebase/
<mhall119> couldn't you just hit me in the face with a hammer instead?
 * mhall119 doesn't like css
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> I'm not a fan either
<MTecknology> mhall119: What I'm fighting now is 100% width being applied for the sub header - but that's going to take some work to make actually clean
<mhall119> MTecknology: I copied the django theme almost 100% from newz2000's light-base-theme
<mhall119> I don't know what most of it does
<MTecknology> mhall119: lol..
<MTecknology> mhall119: I took what I had, and I'm merging the two
<MTecknology> I considered copying like that - but instead I didn't :P
<MTecknology> mhall119: I'm about to put the <div container> inside of <div subheader> That's how it should be - but breaks.. This is gonna suck :P
<MTecknology> Do any of the light themes use collapsible sidebars?
 * newz2000 does not think so
<MTecknology> oh..
<MTecknology> I was doing it fine before - I think I finally fixed it now
<MTecknology> For some reason.. firefox doesn't see <div? the sane as <div> .... that made things heck to fix.
<MTecknology> mhall119: yay, I'm further yet
<MTecknology> mhall119: I wiped the site entirely clean so it's only the theme and filler content now..
<MTecknology> mhall119: You should help me now :D
<MTecknology> newz2000: mhall119: You care if I push a change to light-base-theme?
<MTecknology> Simple spelling error in one link.
<mhall119> MTecknology: sorry, got drawn into watching Eureka last night
<mhall119> MTecknology: I've been putting changes to light-base-theme up as merge proposals, since they affect all child themes
<mhall119> also file a bug for it, so we can track when the fix makes it into each of the child themes
<MTecknology> mhall119: alrighty - maybe you could just put it as a change to one of ours - Peage -> Page in one of the menus
<mhall119> MTecknology: which file?
<mhall119> nevermind, I found it
<mhall119> that's just a mockup file, so it really doesn't have any downstream impact, I can change it
<MTecknology> mhall119: Ya, that's why I said simple :)
<mhall119> done and done
<MTecknology> mhall119: now back to my css issues....
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> mhall119: You know that 80/20 rule>
<MTecknology> ?*
<MTecknology> I'd like to think I now passed the 20... but I fear the opposite. :P
<MTecknology> Oh.. Is there any RTL CSS for the base theme or am I missing it?
<mhall119> MTecknology: there isn't any currently, but there is a bug to have it added
<MTecknology> mhall119: alrighty. I was doing it but it'll need to be looked at again after this rebase. Might be able to use some of what I wind up doing in it.
<mhall119> cool, I'd appreciate that as we need it for loco.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-15
<nhandler> I was just thinking, do we have a list of *.ubuntu.com websites anywhere (like debian does for debian.net sites)? Also, do we have a formal policy for getting an ubuntu.com subdomain for ubuntu projects?
<jpds> nhandler: Yes; it's called DNS.
<nhandler> jpds: I meant a nice, human editable list on the wiki (or somewhere similar)
<jpds> Don't think so.
<jpds> And I imagine if we did; it would go horribly out of sync.
<knome> isn't people hired to take care of stuff like that?
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-08
<bnonn> howdy, anyone around?
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-10
<cjohnston> mhall119 nigelb daker https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/LTP-Blogroll/+merge/69861 and https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/809597/+merge/70662 please
<cjohnston> if we get that stuff we can get out a really good update
<cjohnston> now that we are on a new server
<nigelb> still testing? WHAT?
<cjohnston> huh?
<cjohnston> still testing what
<nigelb> see commit message
<cjohnston> done
<cjohnston> now review it
<cjohnston> pixiarvai: greetings
<cjohnston> pixiarvai: could you do me a favor please, and assign for a few minutes one of your venues to this event; http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-dk/1138/detail/
<pixiarvai> sry ... im not so god in english, what do you want me to do
<cjohnston> pixiarvai: on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-dk/1138/detail/ click on the edit event
<cjohnston> then chose one of your venues
<pixiarvai> edit details ?
<cjohnston> På denne begivenhed, bedes du vælge Rediger begivenhed. Vælg derefter et af de steder, som dit team bruger og klik på gem venligst.
<cjohnston> is that better?
<pixiarvai> ill get laoshi online, i have never try that, and i know that he just made that today
<cjohnston> ok.. thanks
<pixiarvai> i cant find out what should stand under"event venue", its online on irc/lernid, so non of the prior are correct
<cjohnston> right.. I'm trying to test something.. did you understand what I wrote in Danish?
<pixiarvai> yes, but when i go in there, i cant find out what to do next .
<pixiarvai> sry ... wrong button :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: if you look at that event.. it looks like for some reason LD is having trouble with detecting the teams default tz
<cjohnston> np
<pixiarvai> im in : update team event -> event venue
<cjohnston> bare vælge et sted, at holdet har brugt i fortiden .. Det betyder ikke noget, som man som
<cjohnston> vi vil fjerne det i et minut. Jeg forsøger at afprøve en fejl, at dit team har fundet.
<pixiarvai> sure
<pixiarvai> done
<cjohnston> Er det sted, du har valgt beliggende i UTC eller CEST?
<pixiarvai> hmmm GMT+1
<pixiarvai> http://ferie-info.dk/danmarks-tidszone.html
<mhall119> cjohnston: which event?
<cjohnston> the one ^^
<cjohnston> 1128
<cjohnston> 1138
<cjohnston> hey laoshi
<laoshi> hey, sorry I was away for some time
<cjohnston> laoshi: I'm trying to debug the issue you are having
<pixiarvai> my savior  :D
<mhall119> cjohnston: what's the problem?
<cjohnston> laoshi: is UTC the right time zone for this venue? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/Denmark/149/update/
<cjohnston> mhall119: it doesn't seem to be importing the default TZ when no venue is selected
<mhall119> it's using CEST
<mhall119> is that not correct?
<laoshi> no, timezone should be Cest
<mhall119> Mon, 15 Aug. 2011 20:00 - 21:00 CEST
<cjohnston> mhall119: refresh
<cjohnston> i removed the venue
<mhall119> hmmm...
<cjohnston> see
<mhall119> ya
<cjohnston> laoshi: pixiarvai thanks for your time
<cjohnston> mhall119: ill file a bug
<cjohnston> and assign it to you
<pixiarvai> np
<laoshi> OK, I have just had some trouble over the default UTC when no venue has been selected
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> laoshi: yup.. its not working like its supposed to
<cjohnston> im filing a bug on it laoshi
<laoshi> thanks
<laoshi> what would be helpful is a popup under the questionmark beside the date box giving the correct time format
<cjohnston> laoshi: its a javascript selector
<cjohnston> Bug #823979 mhall119  laoshi pixiarvai
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 823979 in loco-directory "Events are not importing team default time when no venue selected (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823979
<pixiarvai> thx
<laoshi> cjohnston, not by me in chromium and firefox but a text box http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-dk/add/
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> mhall119: I think we are missing requirements on the new server
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you ahve access to the server yet
<mhall119> yeah,what do you think is missing?
<mhall119> jquery?
<mhall119> python-tz?
<cjohnston> prolly jquery atleast
<cjohnston> the js popup isnt working
<cjohnston> I guess we need to double check that all of the requirements are met
<cjohnston> and probably not a bad idea to verify that we arent missing any requirements in the docs
<mhall119> can you ask IS?  I'm on a call
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: it doesnt look like jquery is in the reqirements
<cjohnston> do they maybe need to do the pullapps?
<mhall119> cjohnston: it's in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2/view/head:/INSTALL
<cjohnston> is he supposed to run those commands too?
 * cjohnston doesnt like this new make crap
<mhall119> laoshi: did you file a bug for the lack of javascript date chooser on loco-directory?
<laoshi> mhall119, no, not yet - will do
<mhall119> laoshi: don't bother, it's fixed
<mhall119> they moved the site to a new server that didn't have jquery installed
<laoshi> ok, thanks
<cjohnston> mhall119: the bug was about the other issue, which then while talking here is where the js issue came up
<laoshi> so maybe 3 bugs: 1) venue must be defined to have correct TZ shown (is reported)
<laoshi> 2) need for information on correct date format for input
<laoshi> 3) missing javascript chooser
<cjohnston> laoshi: the js thing is fixed, which fixes #2 also
<laoshi> ok - so no need for reporting any more bugs?
<cjohnston> no sir
<cjohnston> thanks
<nigelb> and it was thanks to our migration :)
<cjohnston> feel free to give the js picker a try laoshi
<laoshi> cjohnston, nice! works like a dream now.
<cjohnston> Thanks for your help
<laoshi> and thanks to you. Will carry on cooking my dinner...
<cjohnston> :-(
<Ronnie> cjohnston, mhall119: no loco-dev meeting today, or a little later?
<mhall119> Ronnie: now, actually
<mhall119> but we mostly skipped loco-directory updates
<cjohnston> we are on it
<mhall119> it's all just governance discussion now
<mhall119> czajkowski: call dropped?
<czajkowski> mhall119: yup
<mhall119> so we hear a lot of general user friendly criticism, but nothing specific enough for us to actually work on
<mhall119> we've done several things, localtimes for example, to address specifics when they come up
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> is it translateable yet
<mhall119> loco-directory?
<mhall119> it's been translatable since the beginning
<mhall119> the only thing that isn't is single sign on, and we have no control over that (they are working on making it translatable though)
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> why dont people know that
<czajkowski> it big bold letters
<Ronnie> mhall119: i can agree on the user friendly criticism. we need to improve the navigation
<mhall119> Ronnie: specifics?
<Ronnie> mhall119: work out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/NavigationUsability
<mhall119> czajkowski: it's currently in the page footer
<mhall119> not really noticable, I agree
<czajkowski> that might actually helpe ppl tbh
<cjohnston> I liked the idea I think that Ronnie had about rsvping to events.. make it a button you click yes no maybe kinda like facebook, and use ajax or js goodness to make it reload automagivally
<Ronnie> also the nav needs to be more team related, not 'all teams'
<czajkowski> ok am off to watch movie with the bf
<czajkowski> nn
<mhall119> Ronnie: we added the topnav and cleaned up some of the subnav items as were listed on there
<mhall119> night czajkowski
<Ronnie> mhall119: you already cleaned the subnav. did i completely missed that?
<mhall119> I think we cleaned *some* of it
<Ronnie> we need to put the 'action' items from the submenu elsewhere
<Ronnie> copy meeting / edit meeting are not supposed to be in the subnav
<Ronnie> and the 'back to meetinglist' should return the user the the team meeting list, not the global one (one of my biggest irritations)
<Ronnie> we should also listen to the users browser language and set the language if available (or do we do this already?)
<Ronnie> i already tought a lot about where to place the 'action' links, instead of the subnav, but couldnt think of a nice place.
<Ronnie> Is there someone from usability that can look into that?
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-12
<jussi> So, is there anyone here who can direct me to the correct place to file a bug in the canonical website?
<jussi> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/12/plasma-desktopwF2188.jpg
<jussi> (its just a 404, not serious, but kind of messes up the image for potential customers)
<YoBoY> hi jussi, have you tried the webmaster@ubuntu.com ?
<nigelb> jussi: newz2000 is probably a good person to talk to.
<jussi> Remember, this isnt ubuntu.com its canonical.com
<jussi> newz2000: ^^
<cjohnston> james_w: ping
<mhall119> nigelb: he isn't webmaster anymore
<nigelb> mhall119: oh.
<cjohnston> hasnt been for a long time
<YoBoY> jussi: ho sorry, if it's canonical.cm try webmaster@canonical.com :D (it's what they say in the contact-us page ;) )
<cjohnston> jussi: do like I said.. report it against ubuntu-website-content.. they will sort it out
<mhall119> yeah, ubuntu-website-content should get it to the right person
<cjohnston> they have kind-of an odd setup of how they do stuff
<mhall119> :P
<james_w> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey James... 2 questions.. 1.. with status.. what is the need for it to login? can it just use the anon API or something similar? (asked by IS) 2.. Any chance of you having some time to do some summit work ;-)
<james_w> 1. probably
<james_w> 2. reviews or something else?
<cjohnston> reviews or some coding.. right now in trunk lpupdate is broken...
<james_w> I can do some reviews, but I don't have time for any coding currently
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> im not sure what all is pending code wise..
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-13
<bnonn> howdy
<bnonn> how would I go about offering my services to the Ubuntu team to work on their site?
<bnonn> I'm a conversion optimization specialist (design & copywriting) and long-time Ubuntu user
<bnonn> and I'm looking for a pro bono project (:
<bnonn> check out http://informationhighwayman.com/ and http://attentionthievery.info/home/ to see if you'd even want me to
<bnonn> and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBAbuCDHcZs for a recent review I did of ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-website 2012-08-06
<daker> yo cjohnston
<cjohnston> whats up daker
<daker> i am filling the sponsorship form
<cjohnston> ok
#ubuntu-website 2012-08-07
<daker> hi
<daker> hey cjohnston bug 1027899 seems to be related to LP, right ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1027899 in LoCo Team Portal "Cannot "Add Team Event"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027899
<cjohnston> it looks like its a problem with LP
<cjohnston> it says its a problem with LP
<daker> ok thanks
<cjohnston> :-)
<daker> cjohnston: do you remember the status of 1.3 on the server ? we got the green light, right ?
<cjohnston> ya
<daker> this LP thing is a real problem bug 1012718
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1012718 in LoCo Team Portal "Wasn't returned a username to register" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012718
<daker> bug 1024029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024029 in LoCo Team Portal "still can't login says my username is being used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024029
<daker> bug 1011269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011269 in LoCo Team Portal "Can't log in. Nickname error." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011269
<daker> i think they are all the same
#ubuntu-website 2012-08-10
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
#ubuntu-website 2012-08-11
<nigelb> cjohnston: pong
#ubuntu-website 2013-08-05
<jose> cjohnston: what's the qa dashboard link? (for the deployed prod instance)
<cjohnston> reports.qa.ubuntu.com
<jose> ok, thanks
<cjohnston> np
<jose> submitted MP for qa-dashboard
<cjohnston> I see tht
<cjohnston> I tagged the qa-dashboard bugs..
<cjohnston> some of them may be bitesize but require some investigation to determine the cause
<cjohnston> so I didn't mark them as such
<jose> ok, and I see some new bugs in summit
<cjohnston> :-)
#ubuntu-website 2013-08-06
<jose> cjohnston, mhall119: around
<cjohnston> no
<mhall119> jose: yes
#ubuntu-website 2013-08-09
<jose> hey cjohnston, in qa-dashboard, can I use django variables on the version file?
<cjohnston> I don't understand what your wanting to do?
<jose> set a variable to pick YYYY.MM.DD
<cjohnston> that should go in release
<jose> hmm?
<cjohnston> basically.. find todays date in the format YYYY.MM.DD   if todays date == version error, else version == todays date
<jose> I got confused when you said 'that should go in release'
<cjohnston> release.py
<cjohnston> in release.py something like:
<cjohnston> from datetime import date
<cjohnston> today = date.today
<cjohnston> today = date.today()  <-- this one
<cjohnston> today = today.strftime('%Y.%m.%d')
<cjohnston> if qa_dashboard.version == today:
<cjohnston>     I need a version #!
<cjohnston> else:
<cjohnston>     qa_dashboard.version = today
<jose> oh, ok
<cjohnston> jose: I'm quite sure you could even extend it do append a, b, c, etc
<jose> and what are a b and c supposed to be?
<cjohnston> so if we have one release, its 2013.08.09
<cjohnston> 2 2013.08.09a
<cjohnston> 3 2013.08.09b
<cjohnston> 4 2013.08.09c
<jose> oh, got it
<jose> cjohnston: would something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966909/ work?
<jose> cjohnston: question, in summit, is there a variable to check if a meeting is scheduled?
<jose> something like meeting.scheduled
<jose> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> jose: check if there's an agenda item for it, that means it's scheduled
<jose> will do now
<jose> mhall119: hmm, not as far as I can see, there's only an item for approved meetings
<cjohnston> jose: letters shouldn't technically stop at 'd'
<jose> I can make them end at z
<cjohnston> that would be more appropriate.. and better if you didn't have to define each one
#ubuntu-website 2016-08-09
<DJones> If there's sombody with decent knowledge of the latest Ubuntu requirements, couldthey have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements Minimum system for Ubuntu is shown as 700Mhz Celeron + 512Mb ram, which I think might be pushing it just a bit to be actually useful, the page hasn't been updated for 2 years
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-06
<ms78219> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ms78219> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<onur13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<th3bmw> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<lmartin9219> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Sebastien10> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<GDiaX> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<andries9> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<andries9> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<zhongfu5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Nietzsche18> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Laif> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Thargoid> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Thargoid> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<PuppyKun20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<gareth__21> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<gareth__21> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<gareth__21> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<gareth__21> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<gareth__21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<^v> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<^v> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<^v> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<^v> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<^v> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Schroeder11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Schroeder11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Schroeder11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Schroeder11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Schroeder11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sst660> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<okdas> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<pmn> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<RichiH18> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<RichiH18> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<RichiH18> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<tx13> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<tx13> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<tx13> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Zombie> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Evidlo20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Facilitating> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Keygen> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Keygen> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<bruce549> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<bruce549> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<bruce549> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<bruce549> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<orb> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<bsanford> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<bsanford> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Janusz11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Janusz11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Janusz11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<janus21> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<janus21> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<janus21> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<xCore> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<xCore> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<xCore> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<krysjonaz> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<rasengan16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<junction00> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<wraeth21> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<nope__> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Xiti27> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<jamesl> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<kasa> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<O-dog1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Shibe3> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Shibe3> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-07
<Chex7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Quokka27> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<asafniv> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<asafniv> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<asafniv> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Theking^15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Theking^15> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<idn20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<e8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<tpimtts> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<purrdeta8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<martyn_h> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<garywhite> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<garywhite> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<jhesketh22> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<jhesketh22> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Iciloo8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Exagone31316> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Exagone31316> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<thk127> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<JamesR> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Lymia29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<OPK8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Torgeir> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Torgeir> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<pk1227> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ollien20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<arahael10> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<armin4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Char0n13> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<lorimer28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<jorrakay6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest93572> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Humbedooh9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Humbedooh9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<lmartin9228> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<lmartin9228> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Nefertiti> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<quicksilver15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<quicksilver15> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Numline10> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Syfer24> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-08
<MatthewAllan9322> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Maple__29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Cory> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<morsik17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<alphaseg9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<pringlecake> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Kamilion26> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<arahael20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<SolarAquarion29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<RichiH21> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Connecting> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<xeroks2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<dindon28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<zopsi5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<zopsi5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Welcome> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<OwenBarfield> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<varesa14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Faylite9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<apollo130> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Shrooms7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Shrooms7> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<felco25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Bkid11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<GTAXL28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<GTAXL28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nate5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<msm11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<msm11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<emilsp8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest48593> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Madbrad2007> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Arokh> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Arokh> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Arokh> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Arokh> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<eggy0> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Lausefuchs24> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Lausefuchs24> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Shnaw9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-09
<RustyJ2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mww113> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest4397> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Death91620> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<l4z4i> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<RyZum> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<bairdmich> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<}ls{> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ascheel11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ascheel11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mozzarella16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Nightmare11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Soni19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Captain_Beezay> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Captain_Beezay> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<tharkun10> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<tharkun10> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ChasedSpade> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<sekizo15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<grossing5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<biberao23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<obserd> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<VM_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<VM_> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ZLSA29> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<vicenteH> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ynyounuo11> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<insidious9> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<RoyK29> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<\mSg11> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Sagan6> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Nevolution229> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<moondoggy2> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<robink> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-10
<as> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<HarryCross226> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<No> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<berndj20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Sousapro24> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<mlhess> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<CGML14> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Frosty> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ski_> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Edane2> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<foddo29> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<samouy14> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Xiti10> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Harzilein9> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<SebastianFlyte4> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Freejack> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<crayon17> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<arooni20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Hoosilon19> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Tabmow> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<berndj20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<cloe> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<totte> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-11
<BWBellairs13> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<aOssed23> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Turska-17> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<guntbert> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<eldritch12> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<badpixel18> watch the live defcon show https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-NgAB1RcPo | call in live at +1315-505-4666
<DLange21> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<blocked1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<blocked1> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<blocked1> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<blocked1> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<blocked1> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<blocked1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<zaratustra19> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<zaratustra19> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<zaratustra19> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<zaratustra19> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<zaratustra19> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<zaratustra19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest46428> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest46428> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest46428> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest46428> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Guest46428> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Guest46428> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<thurin16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<thurin16> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<thurin16> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<thurin16> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<thurin16> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<thurin16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<was> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<was> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<was> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<was> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<was> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<was> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Zalabaslea15> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Zalabaslea15> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Zalabaslea15> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Zalabaslea15> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Zalabaslea15> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Zalabaslea15> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Asoka0> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Asoka0> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Asoka0> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Asoka0> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Asoka0> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Asoka0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<prawnsalad20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<prawnsalad20> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<prawnsalad20> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<prawnsalad20> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<prawnsalad20> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<prawnsalad20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Carlos06110> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Carlos06110> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Carlos06110> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Carlos06110> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Carlos06110> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Carlos06110> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nstr24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nstr24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nstr24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<SakiiR> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<SakiiR> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<SakiiR> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<SakiiR> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<SakiiR> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<SakiiR> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-12
<}ls{25> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<}ls{25> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<}ls{25> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<}ls{25> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<}ls{25> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<}ls{25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<casdr24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<casdr24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<casdr24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<casdr24> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<casdr24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<casdr24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<vicenteH13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<vicenteH13> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<vicenteH13> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<vicenteH13> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<vicenteH13> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<vicenteH13> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Diamond> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Diamond> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Diamond> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Diamond> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Diamond> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Diamond> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<iamtakingiteasy> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bladernr0> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<arahael29> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Alucard4200> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Harzilein> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Harzilein> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Harzilein> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Harzilein> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Harzilein> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Harzilein> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<zz_ka6sox> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<zz_ka6sox> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<zz_ka6sox> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<zz_ka6sox> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<zz_ka6sox> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<zz_ka6sox> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Colti8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Colti8> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Colti8> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Colti8> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Colti8> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Colti8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Alucard4200> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Alucard4200> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Alucard4200> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Alucard4200> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Alucard4200> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Alucard4200> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Keygen> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Keygen> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Keygen> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Keygen> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Keygen> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Keygen> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>                                                   
<hsiktas24>  kloeri: and I'm tired of you guys
<hsiktas24>  thinking you can ban staff
<hsiktas24>  when we complain about your spam
<ksx4system12>                                                   
<ksx4system12>                                                   
<ksx4system12>                                                   
<ksx4system12>                                                   
